# Hydor co2 system



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Dose any one have Hydor CO2 system and what do you think of it, I am looking at it because I have 4 paint ball bottles that I could use. What do you think of the turbo diffuser.
Thank you


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Any one Please!!!!!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I googled Hydor CO2 Turbo Diffuser and didn't find many people who were very happy with the diffuser. (it's essentially a powerhead.) 
I don't have that system, it looks OK, but a bit pricey.
if you consider just the cost of refilling the Co2 bottles, a proper 20 lb tank with regulator will pay for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## Rodan (Apr 19, 2010)

Big_Fish is right. You won't be happy with that Hydor system after you use it a while.

Purchase one or build your own regulator that will fit regular CO2 cylinders. Then get a paintball adapter if you want to use them. You will be better off in the long run. Rex Grigg has a DIY about how to build a regulator. It's a bit old, but you will still get the basic idea. It's really quite simple.

Also, Big_Fish mentions the price of filling up CO2 cylinders. You can basically fill up a 5 lbs cylinder for about the same price as a 20 lbs one. That 20 will last 4 times longer for basically the same price. Then check out the pricing of paintball cylinders and you will quickly see what Big_Fish means.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ects/70432-paintball-tank-co2.html#post535135

from that thread... you can get an ADAPTER so you can use your current paintball canisters with a standard Co2 regulator... then remove the adapter to use the regulator with a standard 5 or 20lB tank.

ALSO... the aquatek co2 regulator has everything ready to go (EXCEPT the Cannister) for ~ $89.

http://aqua-ca.com/AquatekCO2RegulatorSolenoid.aspx

just another thought.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you guys for your help.
I wondered about the diffuser it looked interesting, some thing different. 
Co2 I am not worried about I have 55 lb tank in my garage with a fill station for paintball bottles form the days of shooting paint.
I want to say thank you I am new here and every one is very nice and helpful. 
It has bin a long time since I had fish and I want to do it right.
John


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I went ahead and bought it the Diffuser works very well I get very small bubbles allover my 36 g tank the only thing I had to buy was a solenoid so I can put it on a timer. It all fits in my stand.
THANK YOU GUYS.


----------

